# Should I get The Juragon Incubator



## Reptiledude14 (Apr 2, 2011)

Well i am currently hatching my leopard gecko eggs in a simple little fish tank with an aquarium heater in it. I just have a container floating on it and even though it gets the job done (SUPRISINGLY) i would prefer to have a more reliable incubator which is when i found out about the Juragon incubators.

I have heard loads of positive feadback but also lots about it having a bad humidity sensor so im just asking if any of you guys have a Juragon incubator and if so what do you think. 

Is it any good, user friendly ect.

Thanks in advance

Reptiledude14:2thumb:


----------



## PAB (Aug 4, 2010)

They look very good but very expensive. If your only going to hatch Leos I would go the polybox heat mat route.


----------



## mavrick1985 (Aug 14, 2010)

hi i hired a juragon incubator from my local pet shop my beardie layed 24 eggs so i incubatored 21 that were fine and ive found it to be crap 18 of my eggs have shrivled up ive got 3 left ive had them in for nearly 3 weeks and its not looking too good but it is her first ever clutch hope this helps


----------



## palomine (Sep 12, 2008)

I would NEVER use one of these again. Lost so much money's worth of eggs...even if they were worth nothing it wouldn't have changed my view on this incubator. Worst I have used.


----------



## Reptiledude14 (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks everyone, its a definate no now  

Thanks alot think il just go get a poly box


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

Ah this is worth knowing as I was intending on buying one of these at some point!! Now I will avoid them, thanks!


----------



## spatte88 (Jun 29, 2009)

we've found the opposite, the temps and humidity were spot on, we used secondary thermometers with memory and the temps/humidity didn't even alter by 0.1 C!! We also have a herp nursery 2 and we find this varies 1 degree either way plus the screen is out compared to the actual temperature so we have been really pleased with ours. The only downside we found to ours was that it didn't have a cooling facility. Unfortunately due to a change in circumstances ours is now up for sale


----------



## koyotee3 (Aug 8, 2009)

:2thumb:i had juragon pro good bit of kit all you need to do is top up the water,hatched my royal clutch,:2thumb:


----------



## Ben86 (Apr 12, 2011)

I bought the juragon egg shape looking incubator and after this season of breeding rankins dragons im gonna upgrade next year to a POLY BOX 
Lost 60 odd rankins dragons eggs this year all looked great and could see the babies moving but not a single hatchling yet since i had the first lot of eggs back in june :devil:


----------

